# Illustrator - CD Siebdruck - Nicht bedruckter Bereich



## magnumzwölf (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich möchte im Illustrator eine Datei zur Erstellung einer CD im Siebdruck machen.
An manchen Stellen (Schrift&Logo) soll soll allerdings nicht gedruckt werden.
Freue mich über jede Anregung.


----------



## tomato_grafX (4. Mai 2005)

magnumzwölf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ich möchte im Illustrator eine Datei zur Erstellung einer CD im Siebdruck machen.
> An manchen Stellen (Schrift&Logo) soll soll allerdings nicht gedruckt werden.
> Freue mich über jede Anregung.



musst dein problem etwas genauer schildern...
willst du eine CD bedrucken oder eine CD bereitstellen für den siebdrucker? aber was ich dir sagen kann ist das es für den siebdruck keine überschneidenden flächen und keine konturen mehr geben darf es mus alles, auch schrift in pfade umgewandert werden ("apfel-shift- O")  und danach noch mit dem pathfinder in eine fläche aufgeteilt...

 :tshek ma page!: 
greez tomatoX


----------

